# Painting over latex gloves



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am going to buy the evil corn mask to make a dummy for next year but i can't seem to find and monster hands for the evil corn. In the picture off of Halloween Asylum it looks like to me that they just painted over another pair of gloves. So i plan on painting yellow on the green gloves. Whats the best way to paint over latex?











Here is the mask and gloves











Here are the gloves


Tell me what you think but i think they just painted the green gloves. What is the best way to paint latex?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd imagine with latex paint with a top coat of some sort.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

get you a pair of thick yellow latex cleaning gloves...clean them really, really well...use the standard tissue and latex technique...and paint them (remember use at least 3 complementary colors on all your props!), then seal them with a flexible sealer...

you can even attach nails...(make sure you use an adhesive that wont melt your gloves, for the nails)...do small patches with your tissue and latex, so as not to make your details too thick, it is usually best if your wearing the gloves or get someone else to wear them, while you do your tissue and latex (to help them hold shape while your working)

p.s. this technique has been used in films and TV shows for decades...you would be amazed at the results you can get with a little practice...good luck!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Clean them with 409 or similar product . Primer them first with a "wood " Latex Primer (brush on), once primed you can use any acrylic craft paint (brush or airbrush) to get the results you are looking for. Beware of using any "enamel primer or paint" though it will remain tacky for the rest of your life.


----------

